# Weekly tutorial.



## The_Weird_Kid (Nov 9, 2019)

Hey Guys!

Just so you know, I will be posting a tutorial weekly from now right up until Halloween. Please follow the link and check out what I’ve shown so far.
Next week I am going to cover painting rust.









The Weird Kid Show


Welcome to The Weird Kid Show! A variety show that centers around Halloween and Horror in general. You will find a lot of prop tutorials here but there is so...




www.youtube.com


----------



## PairaDize (Jun 21, 2020)

I've been a follower for a while, you make some cool stuff!


----------



## The_Weird_Kid (Nov 9, 2019)

PairaDize said:


> I've been a follower for a while, you make some cool stuff!


Thank you so much! It’s followers like you that keep me going.


----------

